# German Shepherd Gathering Yesterday



## RJsmommy (Dec 11, 2007)

*German Shepherd Gathering Yesterday*

Yesterday was so much fun! The German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Kansas had an Agility Fun Day yesterday at Shawnee Mission Park. I took RJ because I knew it would be good for him to be around other people and other dogs, plus he'd get the chance to play on some practice agility stuff. I am so glad that we went. RJ behaved beautifully and we had a blast. He made two puppy friends... one was a 17 month old male and the other was a much younger female pup. I think it was said that she's 5 months old or something like that. He made some new people friends as well. I'm so proud of how well he behaved.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: German Shepherd Gathering Yesterday*

i'm glad you an RJ had fun. it's really nice doing things with our dogs.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: German Shepherd Gathering Yesterday*

Good boy RJ!







It's always great to hear people having fun with their dogs!


----------

